# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  1 số địa chỉ có thể xem các linh kiện máy tính

## phuongxoan

các bạn có thể vào các trang web sau :
www.fastest.com.vn
www.trananh.com.vn
www.hanoicomputer.com.vn
www.vinhtrinh.com.vn
www.phucanh.com.vn
còn nhìu lắm à

----------


## pesttykl

www.itmark.com.vn
www.vitinhphongvu.com

----------


## sccom123

em bổ sung thêm : 
www.asus.com
www.gigabyte.vn
www.msi.com.tw
www.msicomputer.com ( bán sản phẩm )
www.inno3d.com
www.hoanglongcomputer.com ( bán sản phẩm )

----------


## baohanhtivilcd

mình bổ sung thêm:
www.saulagi.com
www.laptoptc.com
www.phucanh.com.vn
www.hca.org.vn

----------


## seoben

oh, Trang này nữa cũng có rất nhiều loại máy tính của các nhà cung cấp khác nhau

www.vatgia.com Thiên đường mua sắm máy tính của bạn

----------


## thangvigreenland

http://www.linhkiengiasi.vn

----------


## favourhn

Tham khảo giá trên thị trường thế giới.
http://www.newegg.com/

----------


## greenhome

www.ictplaza.com.vn

----------

